

Ask HN: What do you call this style of front-end design? - kiyanforoughi

Hi everyone,<p>What do you call this kind of front-end designing?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.polygon.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;xbox-one-review#
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;30-years&#x2F;<p>(where scrolling unveils the content&#x2F;photos&#x2F;text)<p>Thanks!<p>- K.
======
uptown
I've seen it called a couple things, but many people refer to it as a
"curtain" effect.

~~~
kiyanforoughi
Thanks! Very helpful.

~~~
uptown
Quick and dirty, and the image-sizing could be improved, but here's a proof-of
concept on one way to accomplish it.

[http://jsfiddle.net/4EYh4/](http://jsfiddle.net/4EYh4/)

